# New to goats in north Mississippi



## Amanda Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

Hello to All, I am Amanda Lee, and I am brand new to the world of dairy goats. I own, raise, show and train AQHA quater horses. I am a mama to three year old twins, a boy and a girl. Yes, I do have my hands full with my two. :crazy
What has brought me to this forum is my sweet boy, Prim. He has developmental delays with Autistic tendencies caused by food allergies / sensitivities. Cow's milk being one of them, so our DAN (Deafeat Autism Now) doctor suggested trying goat milk and goat milk products. That was this past April. 
So I go to the local Wal Mart supercenter and look for goat milk... all I could find was the Meyenberg 1 quart at $3.40. I am like shoooweee that is high! I am driving home thinking I have just paid $16.00 for a gallon of goat milk...there must be a better way.

I started asking around to different folks in my area if anyone raised dairy goats....no luck there, Oh by the way I am in Calhoun City, Mississippi. I started looking in our state farm market bulliten for dairy goats near us and found a lady in Starkville, Ms that had 2 Nubian wethers for sale. I called her. She was so helpful! She gave me the name of another lady near Starkville who had a herd of dairy goats and sold milk to the public. So I have been purchasing my milk form this lady but she is not selling any of her goats right now. Her goats look very well taken care of and healthy. Starkville is an hour drive one way from my home and my children are attending a special pre-school program at Starkville on the Mississippi State Campus. I am in Starkville, 3 days aweek so buying milk is no trouble. BUT by next summer we wil not be driving down here, so I was thinking of purchasing in the spring '09 at least 1 does that will freshen.

I know I want Nubians. I know I need at least 2 goats. I know you have to take excellent care of them if you want good quality milk. I have a barn, a feed room, stalls, pasture, corrall panels....and lots of kudzu, honeysuckle, privet and the likes.


So who in Mississippi raises Nubian? or any of the near by states. Our DAN doctor is in Conway, AR. So I will be going that way at least twice a year.

I made cheese for the first time yesterday!~ The soft kind ...it turned out good 
Thanks for reading my first post and I cannot wait to learn more about dairy goats and all of you.


----------



## laughter777 (Jun 16, 2008)

I can't help in anyway, but wanted to say welcome! You say you know you need 2, but they are quite addictive! I planned to have 2, I got my first in May and now have 5. 1 is due in Nov. 2 are due in Dec/Jan, and the other 2 will be bred in Oct for March kids! And if all goes well I plan to keep a few doelings!! lol I ONLY wanted 2...how did I get 5!

Good Luck and welcome!
Sarah


----------



## Karen Bailey (Oct 26, 2007)

Welcome! I raise Nubians and am on your way to Conway. You would be welcome to stop by. You have come to the best place here for good solid advice on taking care of your future dairy goats. Ask lots of questions, and read in Goat Keeping 101 and the previous posts on this forum. You'll be prepared to take good care of your goats when you find them.


----------



## Amanda Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

Karen, you are not far at all from Conway! That is great! I am thinking I will be in Conway sometime this fall. We will have to talk. I looked at your website and love the pictures. The palomino pony is a cutie! I have 2 palominos. 

Thanks everyone for the warm welcomes!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi Amanda WELCOME to the forum am sure u will be able to find goats. Tim in LA /Karen in AR/ Vicki and many others in TX probably some in MS that I can't remember.


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi Amanda,
Welcome. I'm in South Mississippi, just below Hattiesburg and Rett from Narrowchance is in Wiggins. We both have Nubians. Are you ever down this way? Would love to have you stop by, I'm right off Hwy 49.

Tamera


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi and Welcome.

Too funny that you go to Conway. And I've heard of this Dr. recommending goat milk. There's also another clinic in Ark. that does. Colon, I believe. Anyway, one of their patients buys from me. 

I'm too far down south, and am a minority~raise Obies, Saanen & Toggs-no Nubians~...but everyone suggested I can vouch for! :biggrin

It's great to see these Dr.s recommending goat milk. 
Kaye


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

Hello Amanda...Another Mississippi girl!! Whoo hoooo

I'm down almost to the coast of MS.. like Tamera said.. not far from her. 
I do raise and show Nubians... your always welcome by here anytime. 
I know for a fact Tamera always has iced tea made.. and so do I if you ever get down this way.

My website is www.narrowchance.com

Just give a shout if ever we can do anything to help.


----------



## Wendy Tinney (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi Amanda! So glad to hear some doctors know the truth about goat's milk. I got into goats for my daughter that we adopted. Again, I send the warning that somehow goats don't just stop at two. Sorry, I'm too far to have you come by, but you will find lots of info here.

Wendy


----------



## Ravens Haven (Oct 26, 2007)

Welcome Amanda, glad you found us. This forum is chocked full of great people and wonderful information. Yep you have some nice herds there in Mississippi, Texas, Louisiana, Alabama and a few here in Georgia.

Welcome,
Autumn


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi Amanda,
I am over here in Louisiana NW of Monroe. I too am glad to hear of a Doctor recommending goat milk. I hope you find some help for your son.


----------



## Amanda Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi to all the Mississippi folks! I do sometimes get down in the south part of the state. I have all kinds of family down in Stone County. My grandparents lived in Hattiesburg for many years. I use to spend my summers there...it is hotter than hot there! So I do know were Wiggins, Poplarville, Perkinston, Lumberton and other little towns are in that part of our state. My family are Brown's and Russell's. My grandmother was O.B. Brown's younger sister.
It has been a long time since I have been down that way and I miss it! I to get to know you all better. Thanks for the invites.

The DAN doctor in Conway is Dr. Betsy Hendricks. She is wonderful!!! I am so happy with the help and results tha I have seen with my son.
The caseins in goat's milk are smaller and chemically different ...I think they are a different shape than those of cow's milk. Thus being eaily digested for the stomach.


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

Small world Amanda. I was raised in that neck of the woods... I knew your family well. I moved from Silver Run about 10 years ago.. but still have family there. (if you call moving to Wiggins actually moving.. lol)
O.B. wife, Elizabeth used to cut my hair when I was a child.. she actually gave me my first haircut!! 
We lived next door to Henry Brown.. which was O.B.'s brother.. I think.. lol My great grandfather's sister was actually married to one of those Brown's.. I'm thinking it was O.B.'s father.
I happen to be part Lee myself... so I recond we have struck up kin :biggrin

If your in this area please stop by...goat folks are always welcome here... especially kin folk.


----------



## Amanda Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

It is a small world!! Wow~! We are kin! :biggrin That is great! Since I was raised in Itawamba county and not Forrest or Stone ...way down south. I don't know as many of my cousins...sadly  I have stayed in contact with a cuz who was raised in Poplarville. She is a few years older, her grandmother Lillian Smith (but everyone called her Bill) was also a sister to Uncle O.B.'s.

This is so great!!! I never imagined finding kinfolks on this forum :lol


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Nubians are my favorite, too. I'm glad your doc is recommending goat milk. I have some customers who are drinking goat milk to deal with health issues, and my own doc says it can help my arthritis. Kathie


----------



## pokyone42 (Oct 26, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Amanda Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

goatkid said:


> Welcome to the forum. Nubians are my favorite, too. I'm glad your doc is recommending goat milk. I have some customers who are drinking goat milk to deal with health issues, and my own doc says it can help my arthritis. Kathie


Hi Kathie, Where in MT are you? My uncle has a cabin near Darby. Are you near there? I haven't ever been but the pictures of there are beautiful!
Arthritis?! That is good news! I had not heard that before. Goat milk is wonderful and amazing 
I know my son has put on weight since starting the goat milk. In May Prim could still wear 2t-3t size shorts now he is wearing 4t shorts. 
Thanks everyone for the welcoms!


----------



## wheytogosaanens (Oct 26, 2007)

Welcome Amanda!

Boy did you fall on your feet finding this forum. Folks on here really raise their goats well, with excellent management and great genetics.

I was amazed as I read down how folks know one another and/or are related. Way too cool. So welcome home! 

Camille


----------



## Amanda Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

wheytogosaanens said:


> Welcome Amanda!
> 
> Boy did you fall on your feet finding this forum. Folks on here really raise their goats well, with excellent management and great genetics.
> 
> ...


Awww thanks!

Camille, I am too amazed to fine kinfolks! It is so great. I called my mama today and was telling her about Rett (NarrowChance) and how our they know Uncle O. B. and Aunt Lib. Mama was like .."It is just a small world, I have always told you to be nice were ever you go b/c someone will know you our your family" :lol

I had looked at a few forums before finding this one. This forum felt real not full of hype or b.s. and had a good amount of active members. I did not want to join a dead forum, what good would that had done me... none.
I have had a few people tell me "just go to the sale barn and buy you a dairy goat for $75." My thinking is why do that when I am going to have to spend out the whaazoo to get the animal health. I am not buying somebodies culls/diseased/poor milk quality dairy goat for me to spend the next 2 -4 months with no milk.

When I can go buy a healthy goat and know what I have paid my money for! Yes, I feel like I have found the right place to learn all I can before purchasing. 
Okay I am stepping off my soap box. 
Yes ma'am I am home


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2008)

""""Arthritis?! That is good news! I had not heard that before. Goat milk is wonderful and amazing""""


Yep...that's what got the goats here at my place to start with......I was on lots of meds, but now have cut the meds way back, and I contribute a lot of it to my goat milk. I think it has also benefited my alergy problem too.

Welcome to the forum,

Whim


----------



## shawhee (Jun 28, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Glad you found us. Heck I am glad I found us LOL. I am new as well, and have 4 girls and 1 buck. I am still learning - this forum has the MOST helpful honest people, and it has been a priviledge to be welcomed. You will do great! Best of luck on your search.

Shawna


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

Well how bout that... cousins!! 
You just consider this forum your extended family!! If you need anything.. just ask.

Its a nice feeling to know that so many folks know each other personally on this forum. 
Sort of nice to have such a large group that get along... makes you wonder how blessed we are to be owned by goats.


----------



## Amanda Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi Rett, I have been doing a boat load of reading on this forum. Considering I was in Starkville yesterday during all that rain...5 inches! I needed a boat to get back home. We made it safely home just took longer.

I have been reading and writing everything down about de-worming, feed, health and housing of dairy goats.
I had another window opened on Jeffer's and when come arcoss something, I would click over and check out the prices.
Shoot they don't give away the Cydectin!!! $80 for a 200ml bottle 

I have always used Jeffers for my horse and dog needs. They usually have the better price. 
Everyone has made me feel like I belong here...so welcomed. I feel lucky and blessed to have found y'all.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

yep here is a good article regarding health and raw milk

http://votemilk.com/Breathe-Easy-With-Raw-Milk.html


----------



## Amanda Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

Sondra, thanks. I have been pasturizing all the fresh milk I buy. I am brainwashed scared to drink raw milk. I have tasted the raw milk before I first purchased it from the lady in Starkville...just a tiny bit on my finger. I felt like it was a taboo thing to drink raw milk. 
I am going to talk to my son's DAN doctor before deciding to give my children raw milk. She is very naturalistic /whole foods/ yoga but is a MD. I think she will be okay with it since I am going to wait until I have a freshened doe here at home and not buying the milk.

Also I don't let my children eat raw cake batter or brownie batter b/c of the store bought raw egg in it. It has not been to many years a ago that I would taste the raw cake myself. More of that stay healthy brainwashing~


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

It's a whole nother thing when you produce those raw eggs, honey or milk. Honestly some of the places I have been to help folks with their goat emergencies, I would not drink the milk raw from them. Once having goats awhile, you get a sixth sense to be able to get ill goats off the milkstring before they are really ill.

And farm kids are soo much healthier than city kids, they laugh off bacteria that would put a city kid in the hospital. vicki


----------



## Amanda Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> It's a whole nother thing when you produce those raw eggs, honey or milk. Honestly some of the places I have been to help folks with their goat emergencies, I would not drink the milk raw from them. Once having goats awhile, you get a sixth sense to be able to get ill goats off the milkstring before they are really ill.
> 
> And farm kids are soo much healthier than city kids, they laugh off bacteria that would put a city kid in the hospital. vicki


Vicki, You are so right about the sixth sense. I can tell in a few seconds by just watching my horses if something is wrong. They will let you know if they are hurting in a heartbeat. It is all in body language.

How long will raw milk keep in the frig ?? The pasturized milk will last over a week for me. My son is the only one drinking it.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

raw milk if handled right from the beginning and kept in the coldest part of the frig lasts from 7 to 10 days. Once you have your own goats and are doing your own milking you won't think twice abt feeding him raw.


----------



## Amanda Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

Sondra, Thank you so much!


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

Amanda--about that cydectin price. If you're only using this on a couple goats, it might be better to get Quest as it's the same medicine. (You may already have some for your horses?) That's the advise I got on here--unless you have a buddy to share that bottle of cydectin with, it may go out of date before you can use it all. 

How fun that you've found family! Our pastor is a Thacker--wonder if you're any relation to him, too?!  My cousin has been seeing a DAN dr. in MI and is looking into raw milk for her son (one of the 5 has autism). She has a neighbor that has goats, but the milk from them isn't good, so she doesn't believe me that it can be downright yummy! A friend of mine is getting more than she can use, and this week, I was the happy recipient of 2 gallons! (My does will hopefully get bred in a couple months!) This milk is SO good! I hear that milk taste can be genetic, and not just about the breed (jump in here anyone if I'm wrong, please!) so you may want to try some of the dam's milk before you buy. 

Oh, and I was only going to get 2, but I'll be bringing home my 5th next week--they're kinda like potato chips--hard to stop!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

If you use quest make sure you fecal afterwards and KNOW for sure that it works. There is something abt the gel or carrier that it is not always accurate.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 27, 2007)

If you can find anyone near you to share the bottle of Cydectin it helps a lot on cost. I always end up selling small amounts to several smaller herd customers or friends. I just bought a $295, 5 Liter bottle of Cydectin......between the cows, goats and customers, it will be gone in a couple years.


----------



## Amanda Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

My good friend's husband is our local vet. He does both small and large animals. They have experience with sheep and goats. So I may be able to buy a single dose of Cydectin from him when I need it.

Sondra,
I remember reading in 101 that Quest was not or sometimes was not as effective as the Cydectin. Thanks for the reminder. I use Exodus (43.9% Pyrantel Pamoate) and Equimax (ivermectin 1.87%/praziquantel 14.03%) in rotation with my horses. I have never used Quest. 

***Pastor Thacker question... Yes we probaly are related. My husband's family came from Hardin County TN and then from East TN. Then from England. Somewhere down the line they are kin...I bet.  It is so niffty to find family here on the forum. Is your cousin's child doing the gluten free/ casien free diet? Goat milk yogurt is so great to help heal the stomach/guts that are eating up with too much bad bacteria and yeast in Autistic children. This is what was wrong with my poor baby. Good luck to your cousin...hopefully she will see the light. Goat milk is goooood!!


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

She's doing all kinds of stuff with his diet, with supplements, etc. She's got a site and a blog -- www.treatment4autism.com and treatment4autism.blogspot.com --one to help others through all the reasearch she's done, and the other to chronicle their family's journey through this.

Sounds like a great source for the cydectin! I've yet to use either that or Quest, as my vet gave me valbazen before I got up the nerve to try anything else.


----------

